# Perscription Warning!!



## Mrs. Switzerland (Aug 15, 2009)

I posted on here a little while ago about my husband going soft during sex. We FINALLY realized what it was! We were both on the appetite suppressant Phentermine and then had a few days when our prescription ran out. The problem seemed to go away when he no longer had his pill to take; and after doing some research i have discovered that Phentermine can cause impotence problems. So in short Women: this drug is awesome I am almost down to my ideal weight so that we can make a baby! *Men: (although Phentermine is awesome) find another way to loose weight if you don't want your Bedroom Battering Ram to become a Passive Pony!! *

-Just looking out for the best interest of everyone!!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I took phentermine before, not so much for weight loss but to have energy as I worked so much.
It made my desire for sex to SOAR !!!!

Never knew any men who took this medication. Guess meds don't work the same for both sexes.
I don't take it anymore... don't need to work 12 hour shifts, come home and clean the house, shop and do so much... thank god... but the med sure did help me to have boundless energy !


----------

